
What the Post Office Needs to Survive a Pandemic Election - akarpur1
https://www.propublica.org/article/what-the-post-office-needs-to-survive-a-pandemic-election
======
verdverm
Fails to mention the USPS stating it has enough money through April 2021 and
that there is 1B sitting in a bank for 3 years for election related activities
for the states.

